
Outside Zynga HQ - kirtan
http://instagram.com/p/ROexEBh14k/
======
staringispolite
Is that an employee trying to sell? Or a dealer trying to get employees to
buy? Because that would be an ingeniously evil strategy, had it been timed
close to IPO.

------
antonioevans
A "fuck you car" should have "fuck you money" to back it up.

------
mdonahoe
Cool photo. I love the Zynga logo reflected in the windshield.

